# Funniest face while riding



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

We all pull them at some point!!! :lol:

You can enter up to 5 pics
Must be YOU

Example: I think I was yelling "hup" to get her over lol









Enjoy, have fun.... Deadline 5 August


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I will so win.

Ok, I can't find the best ones. Darn. But when I do games (Speed events) I get this crazy look on my face.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Haha first time jumping 2' on my 22yr old old:


----------



## alexx (Jun 9, 2010)

yeah... what can i say... i got left behind haha.


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)




----------



## kr0lltopp (Aug 1, 2010)

Sometimes I should just shut my mouth -.-


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

heres a new pic...i look like im in pain!


----------



## 888vegas888 (Jun 23, 2010)

this one makes me look mannish. or like im about to cry. haha.










you cant really see my face but it looks like my heads abous to explode... lol


----------



## TheRoughrider21 (Aug 25, 2009)

wild_spot said:


> I will so win.
> 
> Ok, I can't find the best ones. Darn. But when I do games (Speed events) I get this crazy look on my face.


On your first pic...this is what you remind me of. =) hahaha sorry I was like "She's a cheesehead!!!!!" 









See the resemblance? =P ****! I'm so sorry but I couldn't stop laughing when I saw this.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Lol! It's even better when I get the red cap - With the green jumper I feel like a christmas tree 

The last rider in each team wears a cap so they can tell who crosses the line first easily.


----------



## upupandflyaway1 (May 10, 2010)

I have the best one. But im kinda embarassed to post it :\


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Lol guys, their brilliant! upupandflyaway1, You dont have to post it, but no one is going tp laugh at you, they'll laugh with you :smile:


----------



## Regan7312 (Jul 5, 2010)

hahah those were funny : )..i dont have any yet lol


----------



## 888vegas888 (Jun 23, 2010)

Haha todays the deadline !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## inaclick (Jun 6, 2010)

Well I surely hope I'm not too late. I make weirdest faces always.

First one. I've got no idea why was I doing this face. I look like "I CAN SEE THE LIGHT! CAN SEE IT! IT'S REAL! THE PIE IS NOT A LIE!"
And the horse looks like "..why do I always get the dumb one.."










And here, wind in the hair, sun in the face and me biting my lip. Awful combo


----------



## Azale1 (Jul 5, 2010)

This is my friend and her horse. Love that they both have the same look.


----------



## Hukassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Haha I OWN this contest Well that is if i get the pictures in on time, It's 11:57 p.m and I still have to upload them to photobucket we'll see!


----------



## Hukassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Photobucket doesn't like me or my pictures so I missed the deadline but here's me and the weird faces I that I make.

Me on my 25 year old quarter horse mare.

I'm pretty sure I was making fun of my dad in this picture.










Trying to fix my hair










Me on my 6 year old mustang gelding. Please excuse my extremely short stirrups, I got on him before my friend to see how he was behaving and didn't fix them.

I have no idea why I'm hunched over or what the face is about.










We're taking our afternoon nap and look! We already have bed head LOL.


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Ok guys!! Its over... Winners:

1. kr0lltopp
2.wild_spot
3.equiniphile

Well done guys! If you want I can edit the pics?


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I know the contest is over, but here is one of Nelson and I just taken today:


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Lol MIE, what was going on there? :lol:


----------



## kr0lltopp (Aug 1, 2010)

Thank you :lol:


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

lol LoveStory10, I have no idea!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Not sure if this is still going on...but here's ones of me and my project horse from last year...


----------



## Thatgirlsacowboy (Aug 17, 2009)

Oh my gosh, Vegas... I almost died laughing. Dude, I love you. You look like you got badly insulted, and you're about to cry. You're awesome.

And MIE, you look like you're plotting something rather rascally and evil. 

I thought I was the only one who is horrible when it comes to "getting caught in a moment." I know the contest is over, but I have to share these two... They're not riding, but one involves horses and the other, a goat. 


















Don't ask. I look like I'm trying to give her the evil eye... Hahahaha

Y'all are pretty awesome =)


----------



## barrelracer7335 (Aug 17, 2010)




----------



## fuzzyfeet (Aug 29, 2009)

lol these are great!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I guess I can still share a couple even though the contest is over. 

I was about to give her a pat on the neck but I don't know what the face was for.









She just decided to crossfire and jarred my guts out.









Not a clue what's going on here LOL.


----------



## peppyrox (Apr 23, 2010)

having some difficultly turning the direction I wanted to  (we managed to though)

View attachment 40064



not quite sure what was happening... heehee

View attachment 40065



If you have a look closely at my face, it looks as if I am crying!! (but I'm not)

View attachment 40066


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

I know the contest is waaay over but I have a few good one's lol I love candid pics! I have no idea what was going on in these pics it was about 3yrs ago lol.


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

I know the contest is over, but you guys will laugh at these. It seems I have more of 'caught in the moment' pictures than good ones!

Nothing this dramatic ever happens in my life, haha! I guess I'm disgusted in something. I was looking at my horse, but surely he wasn't the reason :lol:










And here, I'm staring at a bright red feather going "preeetty" and Bo is clearly plotting my death for making him dress like Robin Hood.


----------



## barrelracer892 (Apr 3, 2010)

Glad I found a place where I can put my funny faces and not be ashamed of them! :lol:


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Most of them you look terrified in...like the horse was some evil predator XD
and just while im here...where are my carrots dissapearing to?
EVERYTIME I LOG ON THERES MORE MISSING!!!!!
I HAD 13 AND NOW I HAVE 1!
whats going on?


----------



## barrelracer892 (Apr 3, 2010)

PintoTess said:


> Most of them you look terrified in...like the horse was some evil predator XD
> and just while im here...where are my carrots dissapearing to?
> EVERYTIME I LOG ON THERES MORE MISSING!!!!!
> I HAD 13 AND NOW I HAVE 1!
> whats going on?


I know! One of my friends told me it looks like I want to kill somebody in them! :lol:


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

Love your horse's name by the way, I had a QH I named Toby for the same reason! Lol! I really like Chris Young and Clay Walker too, and of course, George Strait.


----------



## barrelracer892 (Apr 3, 2010)

ChevyPrincess said:


> Love your horse's name by the way, I had a QH I named Toby for the same reason! Lol! I really like Chris Young and Clay Walker too, and of course, George Strait.


Thanks! I actually didn't name him, but after I bought him I kept it. The previous owner wanted to change it to Tom right before I bought him because he looked like another horse she had named Tomahawk. I liked Toby Keith way better :]. She had another one named John Wayne and Bocefus too!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)




----------



## TeeBee (Sep 24, 2010)

MIEventer said:


> I know the contest is over, but here is one of Nelson and I just taken today:


HAHAH I would have voted for this one!!!! LOVE IT :rofl: I laughed out loud when I saw it. Something look tasty?! hahaha


----------



## TeeBee (Sep 24, 2010)

Firstly, I want to say this is an ingenious contest/topic. Secondly, I want to add this photo.

Let me kind of explain what's going on... In the photo, she (this is not me) had been trying to get him to go over a little make-shift jump we had set up. He refused the jump, and she started trying to make him back up but I told her, "No, no, just turn him around." His mouth is gaping like that because he'd had so much momentum going forward, then suddenly he was being asked to go backwards and he was like "WTF?!" That's why everything looks so wretched. He's a mouthy horse anyway... recently retired OTTB.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

BAHHAHAHA! some of those pictures are hilarious! great pics guys, thanks for being brave enough to post them. Gave me a good laugh


----------



## mliponoga (Jul 24, 2010)

Although my vote counts for nothing, I vote for Emily and Toby Keith in her first pic. That picture is epic!! :-D

I need to dig around, but I have this thing where when I concentrate I stick my tongue out, but I'm finally getting better at it since it was kind of embarrassing. But I have a picture somewhere where I had my tongue out in one direction and the horse had his tongue out in the other direction and we were just trotting along...


----------



## barrelracer892 (Apr 3, 2010)

HAHA! Thanks!!

You gotta post it when you find it! That's hilarious!


----------



## DanniS (Oct 1, 2010)

me and my pony look a little bizare !!!!!! i look like i am chewing a wasp...and polo...well he just pulls faces anyway!!!!......


----------

